# Looking for night/early morning Road Riders Miami (South Miami, Kendall Area)



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

Looking to start a *weekly* night/early morning group ride going to Key Biscayne. A nice quick 20 +/- miles at a 21+ mph. 2 to 3 times during the week would be the goal. We can always tweak the times if necessary. We can also travel down to Black Point too.

*I did hear of a "Hammer" group that goes in the morning during the week??*

I was thinking of getting more miles in during the week to be ready for your Team rides during the weekend.  

We can meet by US 1 (MACK CYCLES) or Coco Plum (by the big circle)

If anyone is interested please let me know... thanks


----------

